# Erfahrungen mit Lowrance Hook Reveal 7 Tripleshot



## J&J Fishing (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich wollte mir mein erstes Echolot holen und es soll ein Lowrance Hook Reveal 7 Tripelshot werden. Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?
Wie funktioniert das Fisch Reveal? Werden die Fische gut angezeigt?
Wie arbeitet der Sidescan?
Wie sieht es mit den Frequenzen aus? Hatte dort auf verschiedenen Seiten verschiedene Angaben gefunden. Gibt scheinbar ein Modell für das Salz- und eins für das Süßwasser, richtig?

Montieren will ich es auf meinem Kajak...da bin ich auch noch am grübeln wie dies am besten geht....
Eingesetzt wird es dann in verschiedenen Deutschen Seen und in den Niederlanden bis 20m und in verschiedenen Fließgewässern bis 4-5m.

Als Alternative hatte ich ein Garmin Striker Plus 7sv rausgesucht.

Schon einmal vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Jesko


----------



## Ghu)Z(dan (18. Juni 2020)

Schau mal hier, nur wenige Threads unter deinem, vielleicht hilft das bereits: 






						Lowrance Hook Reveal oder Garmin Striker plus 7sv
					

Hallo zusammen, Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines neuen Echolots. Bisher hatte ich ein Lowrance Mark5x pro,  das mir jetzt doch nicht mehr so ganz reicht. Nun habe ich  nach langem Recherchen zwei Modelle in der engeren Auswahl. Zum einen das neue Lowrance Hook Reveal zum anderen das Garmin...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## J&J Fishing (19. Juni 2020)

Habe ich schon gesehen und aufmerksam verfolgt! Nun ist es eh egal, da es schon bestellt wurde


----------



## Oanga83 (13. September 2020)

Servus,
Wer hat schon mehr Erfahrung mit dem Hook Sammeln können?
Ich stehe momentan vor folgendem Problem.
Irgendwie kommt mir vor das der Grund bzw. Fischsicheln oder Schwärme nicht mehr sauber angezeigt werden.
Konnte ich anfangs beim Pelsgischen Angeln nahezu jedes Detail gut erkennen,klappt es jetz nicht mehr wirklich.
Hier mal ein Bild wie es war.


----------



## Oanga83 (13. September 2020)

So hier das Bild


----------



## Oanga83 (13. September 2020)




----------



## Oanga83 (13. September 2020)

Und hier ein Bild wie der Grund an ca der gleichen Stelle jetzt angezeigt wird.
Hat jemand vielleicht eine Lösung.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Pop


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (13. September 2020)

Sieht für mich (als Laien!) nach verstellter Empfindlichkeit aus.


----------



## ragbar (14. September 2020)

Ich hab so ein Bild unter Motorfahrt mit meinem HDS gen3 auch. Hast du den Schwinger links oder rechts der Schraube platziert?


----------



## Oanga83 (14. September 2020)

Hallo,
Ich habe keinen Motor wir müssen leider Rudern.
Der Geber ist am Heck montiert.


----------



## Oanga83 (8. Oktober 2020)

Servus,
Ich denke das Problem entdeckt zu haben.
Es müsste am schlechten Akku und der High Chirp Einstellung liegen.
Nun stehe ich aber vor einem neuen Problem.
Da ich mein Echolot mobil nutze, muss ich den Geber am Gerät immer an und abstecken was ich irgendwie als nicht optimal betrachte.
Weiss irgendjemand ob es ein kurzes Adapterkabel gibt?
Der bekannte Echolothändler sagte mir er hat bloß 6 Meter Kabel.
Grüße und Petri


----------



## Oanga83 (26. November 2020)

Servus,
Ich hole das Thema mal wieder nach oben.
In meinen vorherigen Beiträgen meinte ich den Fehler gefunden zu haben.
Dem war aber nicht so, es handelte sich tatsächlich um einen defekten Geber.
Nach dem ich vom Händler einen neuen erhalten habe, funktionierte dieser drei Tage einwandfrei.
Jetzt stehe ich vor gleichem Problem.
Hat jemand von euch Hook Reveal Nutzern ähnliche Probleme?
Der Händler wickelt zwar alles unkompliziert auf Garantie ab, es ist aber trotzdem ärgerlich wen das Zeug nicht funktioniert.
Grüße 
Stefan


----------



## Oanga83 (13. April 2021)

Servus,
Hat zwischenzeitlich schon jemand neue Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät?
Bei mir war jetzt zum zweiten mal der Geber defekt.
Der Händler meinte die Geräte haben Geberprobleme und tauschte mir auf Kulanz den Original Geber gegen einen Totalscangeber, was ich echt fair finde vom Händler.
Gibt es hier noch jemanden der ähnliche Probleme hatte, oder sogar das Herät auch mit einem Totalscangeber betreibt?


----------

